# Guitarist looking for a band in Mississauga/Hamilton



## amesburymc (May 14, 2006)

Hey guys,

my band has disbanded about a month ago and I'm just dying to play right 

now.

Is there any hard rock/metal bands that I can join in Mississauga or Hamilton?

(prefer Mississauga though)

My rigs: 

VHT 100CL with a 212 cab 
Godin Summit
Ibanez RGT42FM 

I can play both lead and rhythm but I care more about the whole sounds as a 

band. 

PLZ PM me if anyone is interested 

Also please give me any link of the website where I can find a band to join

thanks

Patrick


----------



## buckaroobanzai (Feb 2, 2006)

www.overhear.com

www.craigslist.com

www.kijiji.com


----------

